# ABSOLUTE FAVORITE PUPPY PIC



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Although I missed much of Brink's "puppy" days b/c I got him at four months...I have a favorite picture or two of him that the breeder sent me when I was waiting for him. I just love the first one! I don't know that any picture of him will ever steal my heart like that one!







I STARED at that picture everyday for SEVERAL weeks waiting to go get him. Drove me nuts!









Anyway, I thought this would be fun to see our fluff-butts as fluffy pups.









This is one she sent me after a bath and a new bow. I didn't want her to cut his hair before I got him. He looks so scruffy in these pictures. My heart just melts!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, he was a cutie pie!!!







I don't know if I will be able to post any of Caesar as a baby







. Our lap top is screwed up all of a sudden, we think it has a virus.







And thats where ALL of our pictures are.































































Hubby said we may lose everything on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWWW! I'm going to join everyone in the fun and add some pictures too!

Brinkley is SOOOOO LOVABLE! Next time, SERIOUSLY, if you need a babysitter, let me know! YOU PUT A BOW ON HIM! He looks like a girl!!!!...A HOT girl though! LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is one of my favorites of Cookie...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks ya'll!!!!











> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jan 6 2005, 11:50 PM
> *Awww, he was a cutie pie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


 That happened to us a year or so ago! We had to completely re-install windows and lost EVERYTHING...had to re-set up email...the whole nine yards! The good thing about it was that our puter was almost 4 years old, and it made it like new again!







But losing everything stunk! Maybe you can still fix it without all that mess!!!!











> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 6 2005, 11:53 PM
> *AWWWW!  I'm going to join everyone in the fun and add some pictures too!
> 
> Brinkley is SOOOOO LOVABLE!  Next time, SERIOUSLY, if you need a babysitter, let me know!  YOU PUT A BOW ON HIM!  He looks like a girl!!!!...A HOT girl though! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28196*


[/QUOTE]


LOL, the breeder put the bow on him...he does look a little feminine with it..


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

These pictures are from the day I got Bella. I had just lost Piccolina 2 days before so it was such a weird day for me...but how could I not fall in love with this face. Thanks to this little one...I was able to get through the loss of Piccolina (Piccolina is the last pictures)


























And these pictures are of my little angel Piccolina
















and this is of her sleeping...she was so tiny (1 lb at 11 weeks)


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 7 2005, 12:44 AM
> *This is one of my favorites of Cookie...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww that is TOOO cute!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 7 2005, 07:23 AM
> *Thanks ya'll!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*


 That happened to us a year or so ago! We had to completely re-install windows and lost EVERYTHING...had to re-set up email...the whole nine yards! The good thing about it was that our puter was almost 4 years old, and it made it like new again!







But losing everything stunk! Maybe you can still fix it without all that mess!!!!









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28221
*[/QUOTE]
Oh really? Yeah I hope we can fix it. I asked hubby again last night if we will really lose all of hte pictures and he said well we may be able to save some, he isn't sure yet. I turned it back on today, hoping it would work again, but nope still wont do anything when u click on something. Oh well I guess if we do have to reinstall all of it, it will be like new again!







My resume was on it and a cover letter for one of the hospitals I am going to apply to. I really really hope that I can find the hard copy I printed off to have my advisor look over. If not I am totally screwed.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jan 7 2005, 09:12 AM
> *These pictures are from the day I got Bella.  I had just lost Piccolina 2 days before so it was such a weird day for me...but how could I not fall in love with this face.  Thanks to this little one...I was able to get through the loss of Piccolina (Piccolina is the last pictures)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, those pictures are so sweet! I love the one of her sleeping with her toy, so so adorable!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Jan 7 2005, 01:44 AM
> *This is one of my favorites of Cookie...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That is SO cute!!!! Looks like she is drinking it!!!!







Burger King needs to pay you some (lots of) money for that picture and use it for advertising!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Charmypoo--Is Cookie the spokesperson for BK? LOL Very Cute!

Mylittlebella--Awww Bella and Piccolina are so adorable! I love the last picture with the bone-shaped pillow. Piccolina sorta looks like a cat. She's SOOOO small to be 11 wks! Noriko was 1.3 lbs at 9 wks.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jan 7 2005, 11:49 AM
> *This one is my all time favorite puppy pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Aww those are really really cute!







I love the top one! Caesar has the exact same toy.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jan 7 2005, 12:49 PM
> *This one is my all time favorite puppy pic
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








That top one is probably one of MY all time puppy pictures I have EVER seen!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this is my fav puppy pic of parker...i wish i wouldnt have taken a non-xmasy pic at the time, but o well here he is:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 7 2005, 01:47 PM
> *this is my fav puppy pic of parker...i wish i wouldnt have taken a non-xmasy pic at the time, but o well here he is:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What ever picture poster you use...I can't ever see them at work. Our filter must block that hosting site or whatever. Anyway, I will look when I get home.







I can't wait!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think u have seen it before tlunn ....so dont get too excited LOL!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Caesar's Mommie,
I just PMed you with a web based virus scanner but since you can't do anything on your computer that won't work lol. You should try to boot in safe mode or load your computer from the last known working configuration. That might help. 

Ok now for my fav. baby picture!!!
Ok so I couldn't pick one lol so you get 4!









This is not my husband but his best friend. He and two other friends came over for a "puppy shower"








Once again this is my husband's best friend.








This was also taken at the "puppy shower" and it was only a few days after we brought her home with us.








HAHA she fell asleep playing with her toys!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

everyones babies are so cute...makes me want 50 more!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 7 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Mylittlebella--Awww Bella and Piccolina are so adorable!  I love the last picture with the bone-shaped pillow.  Piccolina sorta looks like a cat.  She's SOOOO small to be 11 wks!  Noriko was 1.3 lbs at 9 wks.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28267*


[/QUOTE]

I know...she did look like a little cat since her ears were up and she was so tiny.



> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 7 2005, 03:24 PM
> *everyones babies are so cute...makes me want 50 more!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28302*


[/QUOTE]

I want 50 more too


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jan 7 2005, 02:04 PM
> *i think u have seen it before tlunn ....so dont get too excited LOL!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28299*


[/QUOTE]


I can see it now!!!!!!!







And I HADN"T seen it before...ha ha...








WAAAAY too cute! I would remember!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 7 2005, 02:47 PM
> *Okay, just for those that haven't seen Toby's pi, here it is...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I just LOVE that picture of Toby!!!!!!!!!!







Can't see it enough!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 7 2005, 02:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just LOVE that picture of Toby!!!!!!!!!!







Can't see it enough!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28319
[/B][/QUOTE]
he has a new updated one in the gallery too that is very cute!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 6 2005, 11:53 PM
> *AWWWW!  I'm going to join everyone in the fun and add some pictures too!
> 
> Brinkley is SOOOOO LOVABLE!  Next time, SERIOUSLY, if you need a babysitter, let me know!  YOU PUT A BOW ON HIM!  He looks like a girl!!!!...A HOT girl though! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28196*


[/QUOTE]
hehe.. i'm growin Kodie's hair out so i am able to put a bow in his hair too!!!heheh...










Everyones babies are soo cutie!!







I LOVE pictures! :lol: I really wanna get another pup when i move out of my parents house! hehe.. well i'll prob take a vacation first and then get a new baby!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

NICHOLE---HAHAHAH I never knew that was a Mailbox! I always thought it was a child's booster seat! LOL hahahh I'm on crack!

FANNYMAY--I have a Daddy/Daughter sleeping picture too! Lemme go find it! I think it's funny your hubby is holding a turtle pillow to sleep! PUAHAHAHHA

LADYMONTAVA--You already know your pictures are great It totally doesn't look like Parker though! 

MYSTIFY79--I love that picture too! He looks so perfect. He looks like a cartoon character or something! Look at his mouth...it looks like a little dot. teehee. I don't think I'm making sense LOL.

KODIE--If I were your bf, I'd rather you get a blue bunny suit than put a BOW on Kodie! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

ButterCloudandNoriko, no that's NOT my husband. That's my husband's best friend at Fantasia's "puppy shower". But that turtle pillow is mine and it was on the couch so he just grabbed it. He wasn't really sleeping either. He saw her sleeping on the futon and decided to lie down next to her and pretend to sleep for the picture. I think it's my favorite picture of her because you can see how small she really is. I also love the picture of him trying to kiss her and she's looking away like "mommy do I have to?"

* that mailbox picture is great, both of them! You should put them side by side for comparison.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

FannyMay! Oops, I got so excited, I didn't read it thoroughly. I'm just getting so into our Showing picture phase! LOL The guy you see isnt my hubby either! It's my bf! LOL

















THIS IS MY FAVORITE BABY PICTURE OF CLOUD. 








AND FAV. BABY PICTURE OF NORIKO


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Nichole--I would NEVER guess that was Toby! haha, He looks so cute! He doesn't look as scared as last time!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 7 2005, 03:42 PM
> *FannyMay!  Oops, I got so excited, I didn't read it thoroughly.  I'm just getting so into our Showing picture phase!  LOL  The guy you see isnt my hubby either!  It's my bf! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








OH MY GOSH! THEY ARE SO SCRUMPTIOUS!!!!!!!!







(I have GOT to get me a girl pup! That is ALL there is to it!!!! Anyone want a cat or two?! j/k!!!!!!!







But that is hubby's rule -_- )


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Tlunn--Take all your clothes off and go to your hubby and say "You want some of this? Well, you aint getting any unless I get Brink a sister!"







Do a lil dance to tease him too!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 7 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Tlunn--Take all your clothes off and go to your hubby and say "You want some of this?  Well, you aint getting any unless I get Brink a sister!"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Buttercloud...why doesn't Noriko have a cute/sweet poem like Cloud? Huh? Playing favorites? Huh, huh?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 7 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Buttercloud...why doesn't Noriko have a cute/sweet poem like Cloud? Huh? Playing favorites? Huh, huh?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
If anyone would have noticed that...it would be you...I bet Ladymontava would too







BUT ANYWAY...SHUTUP! LOL. I had him first! I had plenty of time to write that...When I got Noriko, I had to take care of 2 babies! I had no time to write her one! _And I don't care how lame my excuse is, I'm sticking with it!







LOL_ 

But hey! She's got the bunny, cow, and panda suit! Cloud doesnt have any! So it evens out! SO







to you! LOL

Now, quit worrying about me, and get naked and get yourself a GIRL! :lol:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 7 2005, 03:18 PM
> *KODIE--If I were your bf, I'd rather you get a blue bunny suit than put a BOW on Kodie!  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28340*


[/QUOTE]
ITS A BLUE BOW though!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jan 7 2005, 04:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS A BLUE BOW though!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28371
[/B][/QUOTE]
SO IS THE BUNNYSUIT!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Jan 7 2005, 04:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone would have noticed that...it would be you...I bet Ladymontava would too







BUT ANYWAY...SHUTUP! LOL. I had him first! I had plenty of time to write that...When I got Noriko, I had to take care of 2 babies! I had no time to write her one! _And I don't care how lame my excuse is, I'm sticking with it!







LOL_ 

But hey! She's got the bunny, cow, and panda suit! Cloud doesnt have any! So it evens out! SO







to you! LOL

Now, quit worrying about me, and get naked and get yourself a GIRL! :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28361
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, that kind of stuff happens with skin kids too!







Poor Emily! We have hours upon hours of video on Mitchell







but hardly any on Emily. Sad! But things are just different with the second one...or at least they are with most people I know. I have a few friends that are super moms and do it all the right way and equally...but I didn't get that gene. I missed that train or something.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

This is not such a great pic... but she looks so adorable coming from under her blanket...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

RRTCOOKIE---AWWW, We need more pictures! LOL She's a definite cutie!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I didn't have a digital camera when Kallie was a real young puppy so these are when she was about 6 months'. In the middle photo she has a Greenie "hidden" in her mouth. She has her "I'm hiding a Greenie" look on her face. My favorite is her with the ball in her mouth. She "lives" for that moment!









Catcher's first photo is from the breeder when he was 3 weeks' old. He is on the right; his sister is on the left.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwww.. all these puppy pictures are just TOO CUTE!! It makes me want a puppy sooooooo bad!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi!!! What cute pictures!!

I don't have much time because I am cleaning like a maniac today!!! 
I have posted this before, but it is my all-time favorite!

Tini in my bathrobe


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm late to the bandwagon... but here are a few of his baby pics (taken at the breeder's house... I think Paris was about 8 weeks old)










And this one is the first day back at my house... he was tired so he just fell back and slept...lol


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Everybody's babies are so so cute!







They are all so tiny!!  Really makes me wanna get another one!! If I can get out lap top to work I will post some of Caesar's baby pics. Thankyou FannyMay for the information, we will definantely try that when we get back home tonight.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Jan 8 2005, 10:54 PM
> *And this one is the first day back at my house... he was tired so he just fell back and slept...lol
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

OH MY! I just totally love this picture LOL.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> OH MY!  I just totally love this picture LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28670


[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too! I still love it when he lays on his back and shows his goods. My husband thinks it's perverse that I like to lightly pinch his little "member" but I don't look like it like that! I think its so cute...lol


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Jan 11 2005, 12:58 AM
> *QUOTE*


*



OH MY!  I just totally love this picture LOL.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28670

Click to expand...

*[/QUOTE]

Me too! I still love it when he lays on his back and shows his goods. My husband thinks it's perverse that I like to lightly pinch his little "member" but I don't look like it like that! I think its so cute...lol









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28915
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like how Paris' butt is still on the pillow! Looks uncomfortable! But Paris is sleeping like a baby! LOL


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

pictures....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

These are my fav.s of Kirbie,i have to go back to get Bailey's.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry these are so big,im learning ,at least i figured out how to post them now LOL MMMMMMMMM you have to scroll sideways to see them.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww they are sooo cute! I really really want another one now!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sheila2182--Gosh, Kirby looks so mean! HAHAHHA. Bailey looks nicer LOL They are both precious







. Now if you can only get the girl!!!!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

They are so cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute!
Love the one with the ribbons around his neck!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just love these dogs so much! They are so dang cute!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 11 2005, 01:15 PM
> *Sheila2182--Gosh, Kirby looks so mean! HAHAHHA.  Bailey looks nicer LOL  They are both precious
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







To the girl.Yeah now that i look at the one of Kirbie on the desk he does look kinda mean!! I thought he looked like a stuffed anamial>LOL


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jan 11 2005, 01:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
WE were camping & is was my daughter-in-laws Birth-Day,so she thought Bailey needed ribbons!!


----------

